# YABO (New Sponsorship Thread)



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

The name of the group is the Young Archers and Bowhunters Organization, or YABO.

Check out my previous thread for details and post on this one if you'd like to join.

We are just starting out so I'm quite busy with PMs and the works.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm in. I can answer some questions, too.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Here is a concept I thought of for the logo. All feedback is appreciated.








If you want anything added to the logo, just shout out and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

I like that, simple and to the point.

Once it's done on a computer program it would look sharp. Nothing bad with the concept just touch up the vegas face(add an x, one more red ring and a blue ring around that). The antlers would look sweet if they were a big non-typical with stickers and maybe a drop tine on them. Lettering maybe just all black so it doesn't take away from the antlers and vegas face. I like it a lot.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

That would look cool with double drops, I'll see what I can do.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Here is a little updated version. I'm trying to make up a nice one, but my computer is being slow.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Looks really nice. I'm in no hurry so don't be losing sleep over it lol.


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

I don't need a sponsor but I'm in to lend a hand if anyone needs it.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I kind of like the logo idea. Let me see what I can do...


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

How is this? I know it is not perfect (I was having some problems getting it together), but I think it is a good start.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

No image is showing up


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

*Hey youngbloods!*

Sponsorships are a two way street. It is a business arrangement mostly where the manufacturer of the products you wish to use provides equipment that they manufacture in exchange for you showcasing their product and making it easy for interested parties to see and handle the products. Winning tournaments and taking nice game animals is all part of the exposure that the potential sponsor is looking for as well as being a respectful and supportive member of the archery community. Sponsorships are a good way to be able to participate in events that you might not be able to afford on your own. They are also an excellent way to add to the enjoyment of the sport in less esoteric ways. Sponsors will expect you to use the product and give them feedback, good or bad, since it helps with their research and development. Good sponsors can develop into great friends and opportunities can open to you because of your good relationship with your sponsors. Go slowly and don`t burn any bridges behind you. Sometimes a sponsor may take a few times to get a product right and you want to leave the door of opportunity open for the future. Good luck and enjoy your chosen sport. It is a most rewarding sport in many ways.:teeth:


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Is this better?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Yep, the pic shows up now. Can you isolate the rings on the vegas face from the the gray background?


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Ya that logo looks pretty awesome


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

N7709K said:


> Yep, the pic shows up now. Can you isolate the rings on the vegas face from the the gray background?


I can try. I also need to clean up the boarders of the antlers (you can see the outlines of the rectangles.

I still haven't mastered the photo program that i use, so I was having issues with getting the antlers to slightly cover the target without having the whole white section around them. I can fiddle with it, though.


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

i think it would look a bit better if it had 2712 sticking out of the X'es


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Southern Boy said:


> i think it would look a bit better if it had 2712 sticking out of the X'es


I don't know how to do that... This is open for other people to play with the logo, btw. Just saying...


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

How is the mock resume coming?


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Joe(y) said:


> How is the mock resume coming?


I've been sick the last few days so I haven't been working on it much. It should be done soon though.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I know it is a while til indoor season starts, but it would be helpful for anyone attending vegas, the ATA show, louisville, or any other of the large shoots, but talk to the vendors about sponsorships. 

I know that at vegas this year I will be talking to easton, carbon express, and gold tip, to see about getting on their shooting staff, along with truspot and hoyt.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I have sent emails to some companies asking about shooting staff positions. The list is int the YABO group discussion.


----------



## browndiamond (Mar 2, 2009)

N7709K said:


> Here is a concept I thought of for the logo. All feedback is appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you should put bucks in the free space between the antlers and the targets also arrows in the bulls eye and i'll join.


----------



## samhighnam (Dec 2, 2008)

*Count me in!*

Next season i am pretty sure i will be shooting for hoyt and easton. Also we should make a club on facebook. Not sure how to do that but i can figure it out if you guys think its a good idea. YABO sounds good for an akronym but if other ppl can think of something more catchy we should give it a try.


----------



## samhighnam (Dec 2, 2008)

*Ill answer any questions as well*

Also I hunt on camera and i hunt every kind of animal you can. And I shoot spots and 3-D everyday so PM me with any question about just anything lol.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Alright I just made the group on facebook. Just type in YABO and it should come up.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Joe(y) said:


> Alright I just made the group on facebook. Just type in YABO and it should come up.


I just searched it. It won't come up right away, go to the 2nd page of things, and its the second one down. I just joined


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm gonna be away from the computer for a couple days, so if you have any questions text me at (218)-760-0735.


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE (May 14, 2009)

I'm in. I think? Who dosn't want to get sponcerd right?


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Alright I just came up with a new logo. What do you guys think?


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*saweet*



Sighting In said:


> Alright I just came up with a new logo. What do you guys think?


thats awesome! oh ya and im in:teeth:


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Joey, you might want to update the facebook picture!


----------



## camofreak (Jun 18, 2009)

Just joined, someone needs to start a discussion though.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Very nice work Sighting In. 

Everyone please check the group discussions there are some important pieces of info in them.

If you haven't already recieved a YABO invite please send me a PM and I'll get you in the group asap.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

im in also


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Logo looks good :thumbs_up


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

countryboy173 said:


> Logo looks good :thumbs_up


Thanks!


----------

